# EVS / DVR



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade from a harbor freight lathe and am looking at the Jet 1840 lathes. Can anyone explain the difference between the 1840 evs and the 1840 dvr ? I realize the evs has a belt and speed ranges. Will the dvr have comparable power throughout the speed range ?

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Both look like great lathes and not sure could go wrong with either lathe.

Nova Galaxi 16" x 44" lathe has 1.75 HP 220 Volt. You can program your favorite speeds used most often. Lathe speed goes from 100 to 5,000 RPM's without changing belts.

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NEW-NOVA-GALAXI-DVR-1644-Lathe-55214.htm

Jet 1840 comes in either EVS or DVR 2HP 230 volt, like you said will have to change belts from low to high range EVS 40 to 1200 low & 120 to 3200 high and DVR model 40 to 3200 RPM's. You just turn a dial whether in low or high range to get the speed you want. You have 18 versus 16" swing over the ways not sure over tool rest base.

http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jwl-1840evs-18-x-40-wood-lathe/719600

http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jwl-1840dvr-18-x-40-wood-lathe/719650

I am partial to the Jet EVS model only because have a 1642 and familiar with EVS. Like the extra swing and that emergency shut off switch. So would pay the extra money for the Jet.


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

The EVS uses a 3PH motor, and the DVR a 1PH motor, that is the difference, I'd rather have the EVS with the 3PH motor


----------



## Gumbster (Jul 11, 2014)

I bought the EVS version. For my use the DVR was not worth the price difference. I don't change speed ranges too often and changing belts is no big deal.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I own the jet 16X42evs. Love it. 
The evs only has a two position belt. Hi/low. Rarely move it off the hi side. Seems only if I'm rough cutting a really large blank. Can't say the evs has any torque problems. Some of the dvr features sound good but I don't know if its worth the extra money.
Just reading a little about dvr. And copied this off of craft supplies web site.

e JWL-1840DVR wood lathe from JET with DVR intelligent control provides consistent torque throughout the speed range without requiring belt changes. In optional education mode, the smart control cuts power if a catch is detected, automatically shuts off if left inactive, and has electronic braking. Other features include a sliding headstock that pivots 360 degrees, extended headstock spindle nose for better access, moveable remote emergency stop button, and 2HP motor. Included 4" cast iron risers allow you to easily set the most comfortable working height. All backed by JET's industry leading 5 year warranty.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies. I really did not understand what the difference was. Does sound good, now if I can just come up with the $$


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

cj5: When you figure out the coming up with the money thing, market your idea and you will become rich overnight!


----------

